# ProVap 110



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. Good to read reports from users.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

did you drill the holes in the hives with the bees in there? or are these hive bodies you drilled then added ?
I got one of these provap 110 gadgerizers from my wife for a gift but have yet to use it. Hoping to get out there in the next couple weeks and give it a shot.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

aran said:


> did you drill the holes in the hives with the bees in there? or are these hive bodies you drilled then added ?
> I got one of these provap 110 gadgerizers from my wife for a gift but have yet to use it. Hoping to get out there in the next couple weeks and give it a shot.


Yes, Sir. Was no problem at all and did not disturb the bees at all. Almost every time I work around my bees I wear a veil so I just put that on and drill the hole about 3 inches below the hand hole. After treating the hives I placed a golf tee in the holes so next time I could just remove it and treat the hives Larry shared with me that it is better to drill the hole in the bottom board. I plan to do my second treatment tomorrow and will drill the holes in the bottom board. 

When treating the hives from the rear I had no problems from the bees. Again I wore my veil, over my respirator, and heavy heat resistance gloves. Covered the entrance with an old tee-shirt, treatment was complete on each hive in less than 30 seconds. Waited about ten minutes, removed the tee-shirts and was done. An hour and half job with my OAV wand on my 7 hives was completed in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

These success stories are similar to mine, and the treatment doesn't seem to bother the bees at all. I plan to treat just before supers go on and then again as soon as they come off. I've declared war on mite and this tool makes it easy. :applause:


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

this is awesome news...ill get right on it next week!


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I have been eyeing this tool also and think it would be a good addition to my toys. Does this unit operate off a 12V battery, or will I have to take along my Honda 2000 generator and a extension cord?


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

Generator and cord


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

The ProVap 110 can be run off a 12 V battery with the addition of an inverter. (Harbor Frieght ~$40) Of course, if you 110 V near your hives you can just plug it in. No need to buy or haul around a generator when you can just hook up an inverter to your truck and plug in the ProVap.


----------

